# Which MBTI type likes the show "Doctor Who" the most?



## WibblyWobblyTimeyWimey

Rate the show from 1-10 and put your MBTI type


----------



## The Nth Doctor

8/10. One of my favorite shows. I own a toy sonic screwdriver, and I did not get it as a kid. I listen to Chameleon Circuit.

Seasons 5 and 6 have for the most part been awesome (IMO). 1-4 ranged from good to awesome (IMO). I haven't seen much before the new series.
I particularly like Steven Moffat's writing style and the current cast. I can't wait to see the next companion (and the Doctor's new coat xD).

Edit; You can see for yourself, but I typed myself as INTP. On the chance that this is incorrect, the next most likely is INFP.


----------



## sorry_neither

Depends on the era. Under Moffat (series 5-now), it's a 10/10 for me. I also love Series 1, the first two Hartnell seasons, and pretty much the entirety of Romana's run (seasons 16-18) to a similar degree. I'm an INTJ.


----------



## LeelaWho

<------------ Ahem. See avatar and PerC name. 

ISTJ. 

10/10


----------



## Eloise

It's one of my favorite shows! A total heart-wrencher sometimes, though!

10/10 and ENFP


----------



## hydrogen

6/10 - INTJ

Unneccessary comment: I love the more earlier, more simplistic episodes which just want to flaunt off scary aliens (ie Series 1 - 3) - I can't stand the more recent episodes which have stupidly complicated subplots. Doctor Who is supposed to be aimed at a family/child audience but the little love stories confuse the hell out of me. I just want to sit back and lose my thoughts for forty-five minutes - I don't want to get lost in River Song's confusing and boring back story.
I've also noticed that my favourite episodes all have a historical context to them - The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances, The Idiot's Lantern, The Girl in the Fireplace, The Unquiet Dead.
So yeah, the older I get and the newer the series, the less I enjoy watching Doctor Who and the bigger a chore it becomes.


----------



## Doctor von Science

hydrogen said:


> 6/10 - INTJ
> 
> Unneccessary comment: I love the more earlier, more simplistic episodes which just want to flaunt off scary aliens (ie Series 1 - 3) - I can't stand the more recent episodes which have stupidly complicated subplots. Doctor Who is supposed to be aimed at a family/child audience but the little love stories confuse the hell out of me. I just want to sit back and lose my thoughts for forty-five minutes - I don't want to get lost in River Song's confusing and boring back story.
> I've also noticed that my favourite episodes all have a historical context to them - The Empty Child/The Doctor Dances, The Idiot's Lantern, The Girl in the Fireplace, The Unquiet Dead.
> So yeah, the older I get and the newer the series, the less I enjoy watching Doctor Who and the bigger a chore it becomes.


This. It used to just be a fun sci-fi romp where every episode was something different. But then Matt Smith came, and the series stagnated something fierce. He's the same in every episode. The tone is the same in every episode. River Song is fucking boring and annoying in every episode she's in. Amy and Rory have been around way too long. There's hardly any real character development. Add to that the convoluted overarcing subplots (We still don't know why the fuck the TARDIS exploded way back in Series 5) and the show has really gone downhill since Moffat took over. Don't get me wrong, Moffat has written some great episodes in the past (Blink was phenomenal), but when the entire damn series has that same feel, it loses the effect. There's hardly any variety to the episodes anymore.

Currently: 5/10
Pre-Matt Smith: 9/10


----------



## Nimbus

ENTP. (Like the Doctor )

I consider myself a Doctor Who fan, but when I come across hardcore Doctor Who fans...well, nobody can really light a candle to them. xD So if 10 is 'Doctor Who is my life and I dress up as a Dalek for fun', I'd probably be around an 8/10 for the pre-Smith era i.e. 'I freaking love Doctor Who, and would possibly dress up as a Dalek if given the right situation'. I loved Tennant; he acted with so much depth and breadth, and the storylines were amazing and connected together and emotional and squeee. 

However, I agree that it's currently been pretty lacking. 5-6/10, perhaps? I dislike how episodes aren't really linked to the others in an overall plot apart from the beginning and ends of a series (with possibly some bits in between that don't count, like the random cracks stuck into a basically standalone episode). I like sci-fi randomness and convoluted twists in the plot as much as the next person, but I also like the sense that the writers are taking you somewhere clever with the plot. About River Song: I really like her as a _concept_ and thought the daughter thing was clever because I never expected it, but 'fucking boring and annoying in every episode she's in' is perhaps a good assessment of her characterisation.

I still love it all, though. I can't stop. COME BACK TO MY TV SCREEN NOW, PLEASE.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

ENTP. ^^^^Also like the Doctor ^^^^

10/10 It's held my interest for about 8 months now. It's a record.

Contrarily to the above posters, I sorta like River now. I didn't initially, because I thought her femme fatale characterization was a bit shallow and unoriginal.


----------



## Annietopia

ENxP though I believe I'm more an ENFP 
pre-Matt Smith- I'd give a 10/10 I just loved Tennant's acting and just the storyline as well as the romance between Rose & the Doctor x)
Matt Smith as the Doctor- 5/10 I just for some reason don't see much development within the story lines and I feel like things are just forced between River & The Doctor that's just my opinion x)


----------



## Pucca

ENFP, 10/10 with David Tennant!!!! :blushed:


----------



## squid

It's one of my top 5 favorite shows ever. I've seen every episode of the new stuff and have just started the retro Doctor Who to occupy myself til season 7.

The one thing that really pissed me off was the season 4 finale. The one where Tennant accidentally clones himself, then his human clone gets stuck in another dimension with Rose. SUCH a lame cop out ending to the whole Rose-Doctor romance. Grrr. Also, I hated Donna. She was annoying and ugly.


----------



## WanderingLucid

INFJ, 8/10.

I have a lot of good and bad things to say about each doctor, each companion and each season. But that would take too long so I will just say I love this show overall (though so far I am disappointed with season 7).


----------



## Tea Path

9/10. ENTJ Love the old black and white ones, the 80's ones and the recent ones. I take them for what they're worth-fun escape. I too like the historical ones, but I truly enjoy the weird futuristic ones with enough cleverness to make them a bit like the twilight zone esque. 

it's one of the series, should the end of the world come, I'd want the entire thing in my bunker.


----------



## Tea Path

why isn't this a poll?


----------



## MiGoreng

10/10
entp


----------



## Anonynony

9/10
Some of the episodes are stupid because they're basically there to just be there, not to enhance the story line :mellow:


----------



## Doctor von Science

FigureSkater said:


> 9/10
> Some of the episodes are stupid because they're basically there to just be there, not to enhance the story line :mellow:


That's not what makes episodes stupid. Some of the best episodes didn't "enhance the story line" at all. Blink, Midnight, Dalek, The Doctor's Wife... All completely independant episodes. Now granted, there are a lot of stupid episodes (I'm looking at you, Love and Monsters), but the lack of focus on an overarching story isn't what makes them stupid and isn't even necessarily a bad thing in general.


----------



## The Waverider

8/10 and I'm INTP

Doctor Who is a nice sci-fi series but nothing to be really hardcore about.
I watched some of the episodes from the revived series (Not the original :sad: , would like to see Genesis of the Daleks) and they're always interesting.


----------



## nakkinaama

Maybe an ISFP.


----------



## neocultures

My favourite show after Teen Wolf. 10/10
I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

It's ok... I don't watch a lot of TV to begin with, but if I'm watching and nothing else catches my interest, i'd watch it. 

3/10


ESFJ




-ZDD


----------



## Fern

ENTP - 7/10

On behalf of my friends familiar with the program, however, purely for the sake of data (yaaaay, data! Let's here it for data!) here are s'more stats.......

INTP - 9 / 10

ISTP - 9 / 10

ISFP - 6 / 10

ESFP - 2 / 10 (not my friend for long :wink

ISTJ - 5 / 10


----------



## Espiculeas

I would say 8/10. I keep wanting to watch through the entire old series but so much of it is hard to find and I want to watch it unfold in the closest order I can get, until then I am stuck with only the new stuff. Watched it until about a year or so ago, after David, watching an episode was something forced, and I no longer feel the need to keep current. Perhaps one day soon when an entire series is over I will begin again just to see what small things I am missing. Until then, the internet has other uses.


----------



## HippoHunter94

7/10

Everything pre-Tenant was much better to me. Matt Smith is okay.


----------



## heyimawkward

I personally don't see the appeal of it and find it kind of annoying. 3/10. Aaand I'm an INTJ.


----------



## shifty

INTP
9/10

Troughton is my favourite. I like Tennant, Smith and Tom Baker too.



DeductiveReasoner said:


> ENTP. ^^^^Also like the Doctor ^^^^


Which ones?


----------



## mushr00m

INFP
5/10

I preferred the older series, like back in the 80's.


----------



## Glurp

10/10

INTJ here, i thought i wouldn't like this, looking at a pic of the Daleks made me think this was some shitty low budget crap show and the clips online from the weeping angels didn't impress me at all. I'm on vacation right now so 2 days ago i thought "fuck it, let's just try an episode to see why it's so popular", so i tried the season 5 first episode with Matt Smith, the 'the eleventh hour' episode, i liked it alot. The whole of season 5 is great, right now watching season 6, up till now i'm loving it :happy: Not sure why, it's screwing with my head in a fun way and i like the humor in it :laughing:


----------



## shifty

Glurp said:


> 10/10
> 
> INTJ here, i thought i wouldn't like this, looking at a pic of the Daleks made me think this was some shitty low budget crap show


Oh, it was doing entertaining adventures from the 1960s-80s and it didn't have high budgets then.


----------



## badgers

10/10
Favorite show. Well a tie between Doctor Who and BBC Sherlock but this thread is about Doctor Who so...

I feel like the odd man out because I really loved Matt as the Doctor. I'm going to miss him. >.<

I like Moffat's style because you can never keep up and I like having to think about the show I'm watching.

Also I'm an INTP but it also says it right under my name. >.>


----------



## aphinion

9/10! I love the show, especially with all the different tangents and how anything can happen.


----------



## shifty

Espiculeas said:


> I would say 8/10. I keep wanting to watch through the entire old series but so much of it is hard to find


You can't watch the entire old series. Roughly 110 Hartnell & Troughton episodes are missing. Wiped by the BBC. 

But all the missing episodes are available to purchase as audio soundtracks, while a handful of stories on DVD have new animation to the existing soundtrack. The Ice Warriors (six episodes) is due out later this month. Episodes 1, 4-6 exist but 2 and 3 are animated. There are various fan methods of animating or using the telesnaps taken by the late John Cura.



Espiculeas said:


> I would say 8/10. I keep wanting to watch through the entire old series but so much of it is hard to find


Tried searching on dailymotion?



Espiculeas said:


> Perhaps one day soon when an entire series is over I will begin again just to see what small things I am missing.


Small things?

Well, there are additional just-for-DVD scenes (some of which are on youtube...like the *Night and the Doctor* stuff featuring The Doctor, River, Amy, Rory...exploring adventures the Doctor has while his companions sleep), several prequels (like for the 2012 Christmas Special, the moment when Strax joined Jenny and Vastra, the scene on the swings prior to The Bells of St John and a couple for The Name Of The Doctor).

There are Children In Need shorts (including the Tenth Doctor's first scene with Rose in the TARDIS), (Time Crash: The Tenth Doctor meeting the Fifth Doctor, right after Martha leaves and before the Titanic smashes into the TARDIS), Comic Relief scenes, Proms (featuring the 10th and Eleventh Doctors in special scenes) and minisodes (e.g. Pond Life) in addition to just the regular episodes. And other additional scenes...and the Tenth Doctor interactive game, Attack Of The Graske.

Tennant did the animated stories, The Infinite Quest (with Freema Agyeman as Martha) and Dreamland.

David Tennant and Matt Smith each did 2 episodes of The Sarah Jane Adventures (with The Trickster [SJA villain referred to on Doctor Who and Torchwood] meeting the Tenth Doctor and referencing his end...and Smith's adding to what the Tenth Doctor was doing when claiming his reward). SJA also features appearances the Slitheen, the Brigadier, Jo Grant, Sontarans...and Mr Black from Dreamland....

...Four seasons of Torchwood with Captain Jack, and audio adventures (some of which you can currently find on dailymotion. In season 1, Captain Jack has the Doctor's severed hand (The Christmas Invasion), Vote Saxon posters appear, the Cyber-Woman escaped the Torchwood 1 business (Doctor Who: Army of Ghosts/Doomsday), and the TARDIS is heard at the end of season one as Jack disappears to join the Doctor. Martha Jones is in 3 episodes of season two (and the audios).

Big Finish has been making licensed Doctor Who since 1999, starring Tom Baker, Peter Davison, Colin Baker, Sylvester McCoy & Paul McGann (Doctors 4-8...who join forces in the audios' special for Doctor Who's 50th anniversary), along with their tv companions and other companions. Audio Doctor Who outnumbers TV Doctor Who.....and audio Doctor Who has generated several spin-off series....Dalek Empire, Davros, Counter-Measures, Gallifrey (featuring Leela, Romana II and K-9s). And the audio range has influenced the 2005+ tv series and vice versa. The 8th Doctor and Charley Pollard relationship influenced the Doctor/Rose Tyler relationship.




FigureSkater said:


> Yeah, I should've made a more in-depth response. I was really talking about the dinosaur episode from afew weeks back. I mean, I guess it does progress the story, but I hated it


Have you seen the Brian Williams scene, performed by Arthur Darvill (Rory), where Brian learns of Amy and Rory's fate, via a letter from Rory, delivered by Amy and Rory's adopted son, Anthony? And Brian has a grandson who is older than he is, who can tell him about the son and daughter-in-law that he will never see again and show him the photo albums.


----------



## xrypto

9/10.
It comes in a close second with Sherlock (BBC)


----------



## Raingembow

I'm an ENTP and a HUGE fan of both the classic and new series, my favourite doctor is probably a tie between David Tennant, Matt Smith and Tom Baker. 10/10


----------



## nevermore

I haven't watched enough of the show to judge for myself.

I've noticed a lot of people I've typed as INxP's (for some reason, as opposed to Ne doms, or NP's generally) seem to love Doctor Who in RL; there's a pretty even tie between both INxP types. No idea whether or not that observation will hold up here, but I wouldn't be surprised if Ne types were more heavily represented in the "fan club".


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

i love this fuckling ashowZ!!!!!!!!! YAYSZ!


----------



## OmicronPhi

*INTJ - 8.5/10*

Despite its various flaws I'd say it's a great show.
Moffat doesn't know how to write female characters, 
and Mark Gatiss shouldn't be allowed to write Doctor Who at all,
but other than that I think it's good.


----------



## absentminded

...I'm honestly shocked at how many people like this show.

Not that I dislike it. I'm more indifferent. It hasn't ever seemed to be of particular interest to me. The fact that it's as popular as it is makes my inner hipster even less likely to cave.

That said, I am an INTP.


----------



## shifty

OmicronPhi said:


> *INTJ - 8.5/10*
> Mark Gatiss shouldn't be allowed to write Doctor Who at all,


I sort of see that...although liked his Doctor Who audio stories for the Fifth and Eighth Doctors.


----------



## digitalroses

I've only watched the seasons with the 9th, 10th & 11th doctors. With nine I would rate it 8/10, and with 10 & 11 probably 6/10. Possibly lower ever since Clara came along. I'm an INTJ.


----------



## StoryLover221B

8.5/10 from an INTP. I absolutely love Doctor Who! The only reason I didn't rate it higher was because it never held my obsession quite as strongly as Merlin, Sherlock, or Supernatural. I guess it's just the less continuous plot, but I mean, how continuous can it be? Time, after all, is just a big ball of wibbly wobbly timey wimey stuff! It's just more of a co-obsession, you know? But I do love the idea, plot, music, actors, characters... It's just overall phenomenal. I'm a bit behind right now. I'll probably catch up after I catch up on Supernatural. That's the thing about Doctor Who though, I can take breaks. I binge-watch it for sure, and I'll admit to being under a TARDIS blanket right at this very moment, but I can stop and pick it up later. It's just kind of a feel-good show, despite episodes like Doomsday. Up there on my top 5 list: Doctor Who, Merlin, Psych, Supernatural, and Sherlock. (In no particular order.) Sci-fi is awesome!


----------



## StunnedFox

ISTJ, somewhere between 9/10 and 10/10. Started with the classic series when the entirety of it was re-broadcast here (well, sans stories with missing episodes, the occasional Dalek story [owing, I think, to issues with Terry Nation's estate], and, for some reason, _The War Games_). Midway through the re-runs (which began in November 2003 to commemorate the show's 40th anniversary), the new series began. I'd definitely consider myself a fan. Favourite stories would be _The Curse Of Fenric_, _Kinda_, _Doctor Who And The Silurians_, _Blink_ and _Marco Polo_.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

StunnedFox said:


> ISTJ, somewhere between 9/10 and 10/10. Started with the classic series when the entirety of it was re-broadcast here (well, sans stories with missing episodes, the occasional Dalek story [owing, I think, to issues with Terry Nation's estate], and, for some reason, _The War Games_). Midway through the re-runs (which began in November 2003 to commemorate the show's 40th anniversary), the new series began. I'd definitely consider myself a fan. Favourite stories would be _The Curse Of Fenric_, _Kinda_, _Doctor Who And The Silurians_, _Blink_ and _Marco Polo_.


You have excellent taste.


----------



## StunnedFox

Cosmic Hobo said:


> You have excellent taste.


Thanks! Your avatar would suggest yours is similarly good - McCoy would be my 2nd favourite Doctor (behind Davison).


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

StunnedFox said:


> Thanks! Your avatar would suggest yours is similarly good - McCoy would be my 2nd favourite Doctor (behind Davison).


McCoy was the first Doctor I saw (I have distant memories of watching Greatest Show in the Galaxy in kindergarten), and I'm on a 7th Doctor jag at the moment, reading my way through the New Adventures. Favourite Doctor, though? Hard to say - ties with Hartnell, although part of me still thinks of Pertwee as the definitive Doctor (thanks to the Target novelisations).

I was struck by your list of favourite stories. Kinda & Marco Polo - both in my top five. The former has a really intelligent script (Jung & Buddhism), stunning performances (Simon Rouse, Mary Morris - & Janet Fielding), and the sheer trippiness of Tegan's head and the Episode 3 cliffhanger. I like the timescale of Marco Polo (weeks!), and the sense of immersion in another culture - it's the original conception of exploration and education at its best. (If only we could see the thing.) Fenric, like a lot of the McCoy stories, works on several levels at once: it's an exciting adventure story, character-driven, and engages with both the 1980s (rather than series mythology) and ideas - and is more imaginative and fun than the series had been for years. I'll still see Fenric and raise you Ghost Light, though!


----------



## starscream430

9/10 - intj


----------



## Tyltalis

10/10 INFP

Havent slept for 2 days because I was up all day and night marathoning


----------



## rosered89

10/10 Chris Eccleston is my fav Doctor so far.


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy

10/10! Doctor Who is really my favourite show. I've watched every episode of series 1-8 of the rebooted version and i abolutely adore it because i can relate so well to the chracters. Oh, and peter capaldi is awesome (quickly becoming my favourite doctor), just wanted to come here to announce that


----------



## Agelastos

Based on what I've seen (a few episodes from the '80s with the Fourth Doctor, and the first 3 or 4 seasons since the revival in '05), I think it's a... 6/10. The quality of the episodes has been very uneven. I'm curious to see what the two episodes written by Neil Gaiman will be like, though...


----------



## monemi

0/10

My mother is a life time watcher of that show. I've season episodes from most of the seasons and never liked it. A little surprising because I love sci-fi. Just not this show.


----------



## Starless Ubiquity

8 out of 10

INTP


----------



## Grimdark

11/10
I'm an INFJ and I absolutely LOVE the show. The acting is phenomenal, and the characters are just so real! Great writers, too. And I freaking adore Peter Capaldi, so I'm really happy about him being the Doctor. Ever since I started watching Doctor Who, I have had really high expectations for television shows. But, the acting is just great beyond compare! My favorite Doctor is definitely 9. :0


----------



## Windblownhair

10/10 INFJ. Seasons 5 and 6 of the new who are my favorites due to the intricate plot lines. Of old who, I love the Tom Baker years best. Such a great doctor! 

9/10 for my ENTJ hubby. That's pretty respectable, since he rarely finds shows he likes.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

If only the classic series, 9/10. If you include the new series, I'd drop it to 8/10--only because of Matt Smith and some bad episodes they gave the newest doctor. I actually really like most of new doctors too, but sometimes the episodes were a little fast paced, especially after the 11th. I really couldn't stand that one because the character...was...boring (for me, not trying to insult anyone's tastes). 

Low development and speaking fast, having no capability to walk, and stating the painfully obvious (bowties are cool to him) is no substitute for actual interesting character. The fourth was excellent at balancing out playfulness though. My sister doesn't like the classic series apparently because of chappy quality and slow episodes. I'm INFP, she's INTJ


----------



## Highway Nights

It's alright. I liked some of the earlier episodes, but lost interest very early on during the 11th doctor, it started taking itself too seriously while simultaneously getting dumber and dumber plotlines. I liked it better when it was stupid and knew it was stupid. Probably the absolute softest Sci-fi that I can think of, which usually wouldn't bother me but Moffat just takes it all so damn seriously.


----------



## lemurs

According to what people list as their favorite on OkCupid, INTP and ISFJ females like Doctor Who the most, then ISFP females. A higher percentage of women listed the show as a favorite than men.



Code:


INTP     F       187        15.4036%     Doctor Who
ISFJ     F       115        14.6497%     Doctor Who

ISFP     F        70        13.7255%     Doctor Who
INFJ     F       467        11.9254%     Doctor Who
INFP     F       340        11.6638%     Doctor Who
ISTP     F        33        11.3793%     Doctor Who

ISTJ     F        68        10.5426%     Doctor Who
INTJ     F       263        10.4573%     Doctor Who
ENTP     F        70         9.5628%     Doctor Who
ENFP     F       243         9.4663%     Doctor Who
INTP     M       442         8.9239%     Doctor Who
ESFJ     F        44         8.5938%     Doctor Who

INFJ     M       351         8.4926%     Doctor Who
ESTP     F        10         8.4034%     Doctor Who
ISFP     M        48         8.3770%     Doctor Who
ESFP     F        29         8.3095%     Doctor Who
INTJ     M       696         8.2808%     Doctor Who
INFP     M       317         8.1659%     Doctor Who
ISTP     M        77         8.1481%     Doctor Who
ENFJ     F       145         7.8083%     Doctor Who
ISFJ     M        52         7.7151%     Doctor Who
ENFP     M       242         7.6125%     Doctor Who
ISTJ     M       114         7.2243%     Doctor Who
ENTJ     F        61         7.1596%     Doctor Who
ENFJ     M       140         6.8027%     Doctor Who
ENTP     M       160         6.3770%     Doctor Who

ESTJ     F        14         5.3232%     Doctor Who
ESFJ     M        20         5.2083%     Doctor Who
ESFP     M        21         5.1471%     Doctor Who
ENTJ     M       135         5.0657%     Doctor Who
ESTJ     M        26         4.5855%     Doctor Who
ESTP     M        14         3.8781%     Doctor Who


----------



## greensentiments

10/10, and INTJ.  with very low T-tendencies heh.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

xxxJ 10/10.

I've only watched the reboot(incl. the specials) since 2005 but it's definitely a favourite that I would recommend to anyone interested - and with the patience - for that sort of thing. It's consistently good even when predictable but especially so when it isn't. The tears!

The first few times the Daleks make an appearance... oh gosh, goosebumps. That shit was ominously powerful.


* *




When I first started watching I thought it was going to be extremely stupid with the terrible SFX, but the acting, the story, the comedy, all the timey-wimey... it's so good. It's so good that every time the Doctor regenerates I feel depressed and think I'll absolutely hate the next doctor, but by the end of the first episode with a new Doctor, I'm hooked again.

Sure the romantic in me is going to love Season 2 the most, including Tennant's run/portrayal(which is eerily similar to Steven Chow films and slapstickish kind of humor) but all the Doctor's _are_ the Doctor and they've all done a great job with the role. There's definitely more variety in the first four seasons but Smith's overall run is great in its own right.

I keep delaying the last few episodes of season 8 because I don't want to not be able to binge it.



Yea, I've definitely become a drooling fancreature.


----------



## Simpson17866

> Which MBTI type likes the show "Doctor Who" the most?


 Not many. Just the Is, Es, Ns, Ss, Ts, Fs, Ps, and Js :wink:


----------



## Jippa Jonken

Doctor Who himself is an ENTP. I have a feeling that INTJ and ENFP are the biggest sci-fi fans among the types, sharing dominant intuition and the more balanced Te/Fi pair which compels them to the profound appreciation of "lore". That does not mean they are the biggest lifestyle consumers of ostensibly sci-fi material, but they hold the most passionate fondness of novel mind-bending concepts. Doctor Who is not about overzealous world-building wank but about novel mind-bending concepts, and it's also pretty light and dramatically well-rounded so it appeals to nerdy SFJ's too. To the STJ's it's too intimate and silly, to the NFJ's it's too dorky and cringey and for the STP's it just does nothing. The STP knows very well that timey-wonky-wobbley stuff isn't actually stuff. ESFP's might like the "crazy" aspect, ISFP's would find it tasteless and vulgar, a crime against aesthetics and sophistication.

I would say mostly NP's along with SFJ's and INTJ's and ESFP's could be expected to enjoy that show. Based on nothing.

My type: xNTP 
My rating: it varies a lot, some episodes are 9/10 and some are like 4/10. Many things have been brilliant throughout. It began going downhill during Matt Smith and now it's a clusterfuck. Haven't seen the old seasons.


----------



## Jagbas

ENTP and 10/10!!! I looooove it :hearteyes:


----------



## Highway Nights

Jippa Jonken said:


> Doctor Who himself is an ENTP. I have a feeling that INTJ and ENFP are the biggest sci-fi fans among the types, sharing dominant intuition and the more balanced Te/Fi pair which compels them to the profound appreciation of "lore". That does not mean they are the biggest lifestyle consumers of ostensibly sci-fi material, but they hold the most passionate fondness of novel mind-bending concepts. Doctor Who is not about overzealous world-building wank but about novel mind-bending concepts, and it's also pretty light and dramatically well-rounded so it appeals to nerdy SFJ's too. To the STJ's it's too intimate and silly, to the NFJ's it's too dorky and cringey and for the STP's it just does nothing. The STP knows very well that timey-wonky-wobbley stuff isn't actually stuff. ESFP's might like the "crazy" aspect, ISFP's would find it tasteless and vulgar, a crime against aesthetics and sophistication.
> 
> I would say mostly NP's along with SFJ's and INTJ's and ESFP's could be expected to enjoy that show. Based on nothing.
> 
> My type: xNTP
> My rating: it varies a lot, some episodes are 9/10 and some are like 4/10. Many things have been brilliant throughout. It began going downhill during Matt Smith and now it's a clusterfuck. Haven't seen the old seasons.


Agree with this. I like science fiction, but I like it when it least puts on a front of believability. How I feel about Doctor Who specifically is what you said. That "timey-wonky-wobbely stuff" isn't actually stuff. 
Did like some of the earlier stuff though before Matt Smith. Gradually started to lose interest and just started half paying attention to the episodes towards the end of David Tennant's run and finally stopped when I looked up and saw WWII fighter planes having a dogfight in space.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Jippa Jonken said:


> Doctor Who is not about overzealous world-building wank but about novel mind-bending concepts, and it's also pretty light and dramatically well-rounded...


I was about to say that you were right; that it's about novel mind-bending concepts rather than world-building - that is, it's about ideas (political, social, literary), and not about canonicity or series mythology, and becomes unwatchable when it thinks it is (or when it's run by or made for the industrial fan complex). And then I read this:



> Haven't seen the old seasons.


My dear chap; oh, my dear chap!

Watch:

_The Mind Robber _(Patrick Troughton, 1968)
_Carnival of Monsters_ (Jon Pertwee, 1973)
_City of Death _(Tom Baker, 1979)
_Kinda _(Peter Davison, 1982)
_Ghost Light_ (Sylvester McCoy, 1989)

Those five stories span some twenty years, with a different Doctor in each story. All are among the most imaginative and cleverest stories the series ever made.

The creative high points of the series are the Hartnell era (the First Doctor: 1963-66) and the Sylvester McCoy years (the Seventh Doctor: 1987-89). I've suggested _Ghost Light_ for McCoy; like a lot of McCoy stories, it combines big ideas (evolution, change vs fixity) with character based storytelling and political commentary_. _

It's hard to suggest which Hartnell story to watch. It's the series at its most eclectic - each story takes place in a different genre, sometimes switching genres within a story. Unlike later years, none of the stories have a title; each episode has its own title, so in a way it's a three year story.

The obvious choice would be the twenty-one episodes that make up _The Myth Makers_, _The Daleks' Master Plan_ and _The Massacre_ - if more than three of them existed. Possibly watch the first episode, "An Unearthly Child"; _The Aztecs_ (a historical about religion, power politics and cultural relativism); episode three of _The Crusade_, "The Wheel of Fortune"; and episode one of _The Space Museum_. Or, after watching the five stories I suggested above, start from the beginning and work your way through the Hartnell years.


----------



## kimpossible119

5/10. INTJ. It's really not my thing. I thought I was going to like it, due to the fact that it's sci-fi and all my friends were really into it. But It's so cheesy and there is no consistency with the characters. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Schema B

8/10. Love the David Tennant era, but since Moffat took over, IDK. I think he's more into his storylines than anyone else. He is taking the viewers on a journey they just don't want to be on. I think I've got a good grasp on the characters' probable directions over the next season with Clara and Capaldi, and I can see it upsetting people more than bringing a sense of cohesiveness to the story. We'll see.

Love the villians, love the clever writing, hoping subplot doesn't overwhelm what the show is really about.


----------



## Jagbas

Last halloween bonus photo (sorry for the terrible resolution). Sadly none of my friends knew who I was.


----------

